# Mollies



## AUDIA3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi to everyone.
I have a 200 liter aquarium and i have 1 pleco and 2 pangasius sharks(12 cm).But whenever i buy mollies after i place them in my aquarium after a period of 2 or 3 weeks start to die and i can find the reason.Also the female ones sometimes give birth and then die.Also i might find one swimming like paralized and then die.What's wrong? Are the sharks the problem? because i thought they might hit them.


----------



## nicco0315 (Jul 29, 2008)

well hello and welcome to the forum. I would love to help but more info on the water perimeters might help figure out what the problem is. I am not a freshwater gal but we can try to figure out the problem together. If you have time tonight they are having a freshwater meeting in the chat room at 8 and they might be able to help you in there.


----------



## AUDIA3 (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok Thank You And I Will Try To Be In That Chat Room Tonight


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

mollies (sailfins at least) like some salt in their water.... usually aquarium salt is fine... post your water conditions, as that could be a contributing factor...
the "sharks" are actually a type of catfish, and will grow VERY large, so I advise you watch them.... Good Luck!
P.S. I'll be there too!


----------

